
Ask HN: Moving to New Zealand. What Is Needed? - harisb2012
I want to move to Auckland this year. Is there anybody familiar with immigration process here?<p>Big Thanks
======
edimaudo
I am thinking of the same thing as well. I am currently living in Canada but I
am not canadian. You can try
[http://nzready.immigration.govt.nz/?utm_source=newzealandnow...](http://nzready.immigration.govt.nz/?utm_source=newzealandnow.govt.nz&utm_medium=referral#/)

------
pshyco
Get IELTS Exam done - score more than 6.5 on scale of 9

Assess your qualification with NZ authority

Asses your Experience

Check the NZ immigration website to see how many points you have.

Lodge Expression of Interest, wait for response

Once they respond, submit application / pay fees and wait for result

------
CarolineW
From where, and as what nationality? I don't have any knowledge of the
process, but these would seem to be important bits of information that you
haven't mentioned.

